# seeking advise RE use of non bearing pear wood for FB



## beastcook (Sep 1, 2016)

Does someone have experience using wood from *non bearing pear tree *in FB for an offset? The tree will have to come down due to storm damage yesterday.  This tree is a non bearing pear tree (30 yrs old) but not for long. Hee Hee

I have a place to store and start the seasoning period (entering fall season) and I'm (not sure how long to wait season here in state of OK *? )* ,

bottom line I don't wont to bother labor to cut, store and seasoning period if this type of pear wood logs  are not  *pleasant for smoking*  *?*   This offset smoker is used for all varieties of meats, sausages, poultry and sometimes fish.

           if pear wood is pleasant for smoking then I have the following questions:

Any input on what to expect : flavor, how long and how hot the pear wood burns

in relations to say to seasoned pecan and hickory

do chunks of wood season in a shorter time than say either

large splits and/or 2" to 3" round sticks 10 " long?  if so how much time for chunks to season

This tree is not a Bradford pear but not sure but it may be a Bartlett Pear, further

In the last 6 months I noted that one part "trunk" of the large multi trunk pear tree had  begin to stop greening up this spring/summer (dying)

regards

Beastcook


----------



## sqwib (Sep 1, 2016)

Burnt plenty of Bradford Pear it's OK for fuel, my preferred is oak or hickory, but when you cut down 4 or so trees you use what you have. I have noticed the BF doesn't leave as good of a coal bed as oak and you have to be on top of adding splits or you loose the coal bed rather quickly. If you can, try to alternate with an oak like a 3-1 ratio of BF-Oak, to use up the wood. Or you could do what I did with my last BF tree and use it in a hugelkultur bed.


----------



## beastcook (Sep 1, 2016)

my large non bearing Bartlett pear is to be cut down now while in full summer (very green) Would that make it unfit Even if I place it on rack for seasoning (didn't know if the sap content ) effects what I'll end up with next year Thanks


----------



## sqwib (Sep 2, 2016)

Not sure what your asking but your best bet for the pit is a seasoned wood.


----------

